# Should she?!!



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Should Chris Kyle's widow honor his wishes?!! Chris verbally told 2 widows that he would donate proceeds from his book to help them. I know she needs to take care of her family first but does she morally owe the two families that her husband promised to help? It's tough!! She's living in her 15 minutes of fame right now. This money cow she's riding isn't going to last forever. She has her own family to worry about for years to come. BUT, if I was her I would try to help the 2 families anyway I could. I would want to keep Chris's word. What say you?!!

'American Sniper': Chris Kyle's Widow at Center of Quiet Furor Over Profits - Hollywood Reporter


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I would help them, then again I'm a man of my word for everything. Even though I sound like a blow bag.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

No money cow till law suit with jesse ventura is done. The other wives chose divorce. But my thought is a fund for previous children when they turn 18.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

No. I'm sure Chris would have kept his word, but she is under no obligation to. The situation has changed. Family first.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Do we know if Chris said "all" the profits? Could she not takes care of her kids first then "share" the left overs?
This is like fighting over the will. At the end of the day it is all what it was before the fighting began... it is if-come, not income.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Setting up some kind of fund for the children would be appropriate I think. However I wouldn't blame her if she didn't. She has a lot on her plate right now. She still has to worry about her future. becuase of her and her husbands fame the press will dig up every little secret they had and splash it all over the media. To bad that any negitivity is attached to an already sad situation.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I think she should give a portion to the two families and a portion to America's mighty warriors. I also think she should keep a good portion for herself. There seems to be plenty to go around. Hopefully Jesse Ventura won't get any.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

There are always two sides to a story, and when money figures reach 7 and 8 digits, stories have a way of quickly changing. 

The media is quick to point out reports of promises made by Kyle....but in truth none of us were there and know what was truly said by the parties involved. For all we know maybe Kyle had already helped them and felt he had done what he said he would. 

Maybe the families, now seeing the cash cow this has become, maybe they wanted more?

I'm not taking sides, nor am I stating that the families promised are indeed lying. What I am stating is that none of us truly know everything about this situation, and I would not rush to judgement when I do not know all the facts and circumstances. And I am certainly finding it harder and harder to trust the media....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Its all sad and leaves a bad taste. Widow vs widow, and that other guy who sued the first widow. Personally until the lawsuit is over i don't think i could do much.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Another good point....with all of the lawsuits going on....maybe Kyles attorneys told her to hang on to everything until after all the lawsuits are settled. I know I would.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

If Jesse actually receives any money from this lawsuit it would be good of him to donate to something!! That guy doesn't need this money. I understand if he wants to make a point that you can't just write lies and get away with it. BUT be a stand up guy and use the money to help people!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I kinda like your point also. It said he gave 56,000 already. Were they his personal friends. The guy who sued over the book, 1.86 million plus 1 million in her lawyer fees. This story said his widow made 6 million, thats half. He allegedly never left subic bay.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Mish said:


> Should Chris Kyle's widow honor his wishes?!! Chris verbally told 2 widows that he would donate proceeds from his book to help them. I know she needs to take care of her family first but does she morally owe the two families that her husband promised to help? It's tough!! She's living in her 15 minutes of fame right now. This money cow she's riding isn't going to last forever. She has her own family to worry about for years to come. BUT, if I was her I would try to help the 2 families anyway I could. I would want to keep Chris's word. What say you?!!
> 
> 'American Sniper': Chris Kyle's Widow at Center of Quiet Furor Over Profits - Hollywood Reporter


Doesn't this pretty much cover it?



> *Taya responded strongly in a court filing that she owed no such obligation and was in possession of an undisclosed document that made clear her husband's plan: "Chris Kyle specifically detailed his wishes as to the proceeds of American Sniper in the event of his death," the language of the court filing reads. "And such wishes are IN FACT being carried out as set forth by Mr. Kyle." She maintained that another adviser had drafted a written document that spelled out "his wishes as to the distribution of profits after his death," which suggests it did not include the Lee or Job families.*


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Well there you have it!!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I really can't stand Jesse Ventura.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

It's a family matter,,, we shouldn't even speculate on it, not our business.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> It's a family matter,,, we shouldn't even speculate on it, not our business.


It's a discussion point, nothing more. If we only commented on stuff that was our business, we wouldn't have have much to say!! lol


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Obviously, I agree.

An Official Troll would quickly be fired if he failed to constantly get in everybody elses business.

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok, ok, you guys win,,,,, I just try to stay out of family business, especially when someone has died. I refuse to watch gossip type tv shows and buy the Gossip magazines too for the same reason.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

If she is reasonably sure he made the promises, then yes, they should get something.

She didn't write the book, he did. She didn't go through that ordeal, he did. Of course she should honor his wishes.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Circumstances.change. In a perfect world all this courtroom drama would not occur. Priorities. Family. Ife Kyle was around to look after his family and Ventura was not trolling for more cash. The solution would be easier. Suing a dead man's widow over a public slight is questionable ethics at best. Now we are looking for a second go round. It is affecting multiple widows and their children.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I disagree. If the widow is profiting from her widower's book, which the supposed lie comes from, it is then just to collect some of the money that was made from the lie.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Besides, Ventura's lawsuit was against the husband......BEFORE he died.

A lawsuit doesn't end just because the perp died. It continues against the perp's estate.

Moral of the story, if you write a book.....tell the truth.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I would feel morally obligated to honor the promises that my spouse made to other families, but, my family and their needs would come first. I would make certain that my children's financial futures were secure before I began giving large sums of money to others. 

I've learned that generosity can breed entitlement and dependence. I've seen first hand what happens when one person or party gifts large sums of money to another person or party. In my experience, it never makes the relationship between the two parties stronger.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Family first,she has kids to raise.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Interesting question. I personally won't judge whatever she decides it's none of my business. She lost her husband and now she's in the middle of a poop storm. Once the law suits are cleared up I would disappear and try to find some peace in this life.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If Kyle left a will the those concerns must be met.
If there is no will then the wife owns everything and has no obligations to anyone.

As far as Ventura goes it doesn't matter whether what was true or not. If an injury resulted from a private truth he has grounds to make himself "whole". The proceeds are not part of the estate unless it was specifically set up that way. The current wife is the sole property holder - not the injuring party. Deffinately something for the courts to decide. If I were the judge I would throw the law suit out on the ground that the wounding party is dead - besides nobody can injure Ventura more than he has himself. Case closed!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm not a Ventura fan but if there are lies about him in this book, that's a big deal to me. You just can't do that!! Chris being dead has nothing to do with the lie he told when alive. It should be paid for by his estate. Moral to the story...don't make up crazy lies that can be proven wrong!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

In my opinion ventura should have laughed it off instead of suing. Sue to protect character? That's not going to work. time has passed.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

honor is more valuable than money.I would.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

From the book? Yes.
From the movie? No.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, WAS it a lie in the book? She could donate the proceeds from the book and keep the movie profits for her kids. Ventura is a cockroach. Damage his character? What character? He has to prove what Chris wrote was, in fact, a lie. Ventura just needs to have the truth known, then drop the lawsuit. No money should go to him. I think the widow shouldn't have to pay. And what is money going to do to "repair" Ventura's "reputation"? He needs to walk away. THAT would impress me.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

longrider said:


> Well, WAS it a lie in the book? She could donate the proceeds from the book and keep the movie profits for her kids. Ventura is a cockroach. Damage his character? What character? He has to prove what Chris wrote was, in fact, a lie. Ventura just needs to have the truth known, then drop the lawsuit. No money should go to him. I think the widow shouldn't have to pay. And what is money going to do to "repair" Ventura's "reputation"? He needs to walk away. THAT would impress me.


You guys are missing the point with Ventura's lawsuit. *You can't tell lies about celebrities to sell books!!* You can hate the man but don't hate the law. 
Chris went on national television (more than once) stating the story in the book was about Ventura. It's been proven that it never happened.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The supermarket tabloids do that constantly. Political comments political ads. mudslinging. Its reprehensible, he said he is going to pay his lawyers with the settlement. A win for the lawyers? A net loss for everyone else.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

James m said:


> The supermarket tabloids do that constantly. Political comments political ads. mudslinging. Its reprehensible, he said he is going to pay his lawyers with the settlement. A win for the lawyers? A net loss for everyone else.


Does it make it right? After reading this, can you say you wouldn't have sued?

Consider this: A decorated veteran publishes a book saying he fought with someone in a bar after hearing the man say he worshiped the devil and/or thinks child molesters are fine. During the book tour, the author is asked to identify the monster and names you. It makes headlines, helping propel the book's sales. You file a defamation suit and, roughly a year later, the author/veteran unexpectedly dies. His multimillion dollar estate goes to his wife, an estate largely consisting of profits from the book that defamed you. Do you drop the suit?

Read more at: National Review


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I can not say who is right or wrong, I was not there. Kyle never testified in court for his side. I believe Ventura won a while back and perhaps I am wrong but is this not a second bite at the apple?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> I can not say who is right or wrong, I was not there. Kyle never testified in court for his side. I believe Ventura won a while back and perhaps I am wrong but is this not a second bite at the apple?


Kyle actually did get to testify!!! Ventura filed this lawsuit more than a year before Kyle died. Kyle's 5hr long deposition was seen and heard by the jury. =)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you for correcting my over sight Mish. I would think personal testimony means more to a jury. I do not have a horse in this race but I have met Mrs Kyle. She is quite a woman.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> Kyle actually did get to testify!!! Ventura filed this lawsuit more than a year before Kyle died. Kyle's 5hr long deposition was seen and heard by the jury. =)


So was it a lie or not?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Thank you for correcting my over sight Mish. I would think personal testimony means more to a jury. I do not have a horse in this race but I have met Mrs Kyle. She is quite a woman.


I'm sure she is an amazing woman!! I would never suggest differently!! 
I have no horse in the race either. =)


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> So was it a lie or not?


If you have the time, I would read this article. Ventura won.
National Review


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's crazy mush you OK? That's not the same thing but maybe it was the tabloid bit. Gentlemen have boasted about knocking around other gentlemen for hundreds of years. Its time for a younger crowd if I can say that.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, f Ventura, and I see frostbite is a gonner too.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Well, f Ventura, and I see frostbite is a gonner too.


Why eff Ventura?

Consider this: A decorated veteran publishes a book saying he fought with someone in a bar after hearing the man say he worshiped the devil and/or thinks child molesters are fine. During the book tour, the author is asked to identify the monster and names you. It makes headlines, helping propel the book's sales. You file a defamation suit and, roughly a year later, the author/veteran unexpectedly dies. His multimillion dollar estate goes to his wife, an estate largely consisting of profits from the book that defamed you. Do you drop the suit?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> If you have the time, I would read this article. Ventura won.
> National Review


Read it. Not sure what to think or if I care. Let the SEALs sort Ventura out... Ark out on this thread.


----------

